# [EVDL] Dodge Neon Speedometer wire



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Steve,

Don't know for a Dodge Neon but on my vehicle:
Red 12V
Black ground
White sender wire from sensor.

Barry Oppenheim
New Hope, PA
www.JustAnotherEVConversion.blogspot.com

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Steve Clunn
Sent: Friday, July 01, 2011 11:45 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] Dodge Neon Speedometer wire

I am working on a dodge neon now, and the speedometer wires are
Orange, White, and the Black one seems to be cut, I have no working
speedometer.
The Black wire has a cluster of black wires coming out of it that have
all been cut. The Orange wire also has a few wires coming out of a
crimp that are cut. Any ideas how I can get this speedometer working?
This is a pretty nice EV with 40 160ah Lithium cells --- sure would
be nice to have a speedometer.

Also nice to have a tachometer, but those wires are cut also.

Steve Clunn

--
Tomorrows Ride TODAY !
Visit our shop web page at: www.Greenshedconversions.com

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Steve Clunn <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I am working on a dodge neon now, and the speedometer wires are
> > Orange, White, and the Black one seems to be cut, I have no working
> > speedometer.
> ...


----------

